# hymer s660 wheels ??



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hey to all , 
has any one ever upgraded wheel,s on a camper , i have the s660 1990 2.9 diesel 410 chassis slow it is but go for ever , i would like to ask a questio of you all , what i do know is to make my engine rev less ( use less fuel get more speed if i want the wheels i have are 14" what i need is info on bigger one,s rather than change the gear box or differential unit , i know this will put my speedo out slightly but i can get this calibrated . which model,s can i get the wheel,s from . i want 16" got any idea,s all reply,s are a plus ,

have fun happy camper,s keep doing the mile,s . and good luck!!


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I've got 6 Hymer wheels in my garage from a 2004 model as I have alloys on th van. Don't know if they are 16" I'll have a look


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Remember that just because you put bigger rims on the rolling circumference of the wheel is not always greater. 
Larger wheels tend to be fitted with lower profile tyres which reduces the overall size. 
There are many websites that calculate the circumference for a given tyre size. 
JP


----------



## 102098 (Dec 13, 2006)

If you think it's slow just now, if you put a wheel / tyre combination on it with a larger rolling circumference, once you hit a hill, it will just die.

Might be a better option to get a turbo fitted? Won't increase the top speed, but will make driveability a lot nicer.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*that would be just great ,!!*



Batch said:


> I've got 6 Hymer wheels in my garage from a 2004 model as I have alloys on th van. Don't know if they are 16" I'll have a look


 batch ,! if you can have a look that would be star treatment can,t thank you enough . 
catch you later ,denton.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*thank you ,jp.!!*



JP said:


> Hi
> Remember that just because you put bigger rims on the rolling circumference of the wheel is not always greater.
> Larger wheels tend to be fitted with lower profile tyres which reduces the overall size.
> There are many websites that calculate the circumference for a given tyre size.
> JP


 have taken all these equation,s in have to go over again just to make sure ,
did think at one stage to upgrade the 2.9 to turbo . but this would put extra pressure on the tolerance of the given engine , 
did a lot of turbo work in the work shops !, caused poblem,s later on down the line. 
people used to think that ah! i have a turbo now i can climb that hill now at a more aggressive sprint and keep it up . this is the bitter pill . turbo,s use more fuel , a turbo can help going up a hill in a higher gear rather than a lower gear , yes . but more stress . lot,s of thing,s to think about . so for me no turbo !. i have been in the work shop for thirty years with mercedes . and i could tell you some stories .
will look for some more info on the info you have given me . 
thank,s jp. 2 heads are better than 1 ,ha!ha! .


----------

